

Introverts prefer mountains - nether
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/02/150227181329.htm

======
czbond
I'm not sure I buy this. Sure the mountains can make you secluded. However, I
prefer mountains because I'm into action sports - and where else can I get
good mountain biking, whitewater kayaking, backpacking, and hang gliding? Or
maybe that makes me an introvert that prefers things to move quickly?

~~~
TodPunk
You can be into all those things AND be an introvert. It's about how you
connect with people or not.

I'm not saying the study is true or anything, just that it could be. I find it
interesting that in a mountainous region, there's less paths in/out, so it's
like a civilization level example of a controlled social experience. Ports and
to a certain extent plains allow approach from everywhere.

